# call me crazy.....



## lamuskrat (Feb 27, 2010)

I just went and bought another Stoeger (Berretta) Cougar:smt082, this time in .40 S&W. I really love these guns, but they come from Cabelas with wood grips. I don't like the wood grips and I am looking for the black plastic/hard rubber ones if anyone has a set I can buy. I am willing to trade the wood for the black too.


----------



## GOG (Dec 28, 2009)

Congratulations!!!
Post some pics... :smt023


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations. The Stoeger Cougar is a great gun for the money.


----------

